# Oh the fishy love:)))



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wanted to share this picture I found of some one's evident love for their goldy... This was a video it said but I was not able to figure it out to see how well the fishy apparently did with it when feeding...( which was apparently awesome with this ingenious sling)

So special to see a keepers love of a fish come up with a way to help it after it had swim bladder issues....

A the fishy love...

Read original story here...
Goldfish in a sling (Swim Free Tubbles)


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i cant get the video going but i agree very dedicated people


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that's passion right there!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yah..they must love their goldfish...kinda cute tho..hope the fish gets well


----------

